# Question(s) about getting smoke ring with MES 30"?



## daddyzaring (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't had this MES 30 very long (a month or so, maybe), and I don't have any other experience Smoking with electric.  So far all of my smokes have had a great smokey flavor, but no smoke ring at all.  Is there a secret to getting a good smoke ring whe cooking with electric smokers?

Thanks,

Jeff Z


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 4, 2010)

It's near imposible to get a smoke ring with  an electric unit, you need carcoal wood or gas. I don't really remember the reason but it has something to do with a burning wood giving off some chemical (nitric acid maybe?) and mixing with the moister in the meat  that causes the ring...Hopefully some one we be along to explain what I mean


----------



## jacobss914 (Oct 4, 2010)

Build a charcoal chimney out of an old can, drop a few lumps in their once you get it fired off, and it is going good. Put it in your smoker. I have had great luck doing this when I want a ring, like on a pork butt.  Chicken, turkey, and brisket I don't worry about it.  But on my pork, I am like you and want to see a ring.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 4, 2010)

I also had no luck with a smoke ring on the first 6 or 8 butts i smoked,I decided to light off my trusty old oklahoma joes sfb with a small charcoal and wood fire for an hour and transfered to my mes for the rest of the smoke.I like the can idea,may try it this weekend


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 4, 2010)

How big of a can are you talking about?  I'd love to see a picture of something in use like this.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo daddyzaring,  while the smoke ring is a sign in a wood or charcoal smoker that the pitmaster did his job, the real test is how does the Q taste.  I have looked into the smoke ring when I first got my MES and achieved some inconsistent success, but finally realized it didn't matter if people saw a ring.  What I really appreciate is hearing lots of compliments on how my Q tastes.  Your MES is capable of producing some great tasting food, it has often been said its not the cooker but the cook that makes the difference, of course it helps having a good cooker and the MES measures up in most owners book.


----------



## daddyzaring (Oct 5, 2010)

One other thing I forgot to ask.  I got in such a rush that I got a little distracted and forgot to put in the chip tray, the one on the inside not the one that you dump the chips out of from the side.  Anyway, that won't have hurt it, will it?


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 5, 2010)

? where did you put the chips then?


----------



## daddyzaring (Oct 5, 2010)

They went on the bottom of the chip tray slot.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

Just makes it harder to clean ,that's all.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 5, 2010)

I see where your chips went.  I had forgotten about the extra piece of metal in the newer models.  In my older MES30, if you did not have the chip tray in, the chips would drop down to the pan on the bottom or perhaps even get stuck directly on the heating element.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I see where your chips went.  I had forgotten about the extra piece of metal in the newer models.  In my older MES30, if you did not have the chip tray in, the chips would drop down to the pan on the bottom or perhaps even get stuck directly on the heating element.


I was wondering the same thing as Dale was. Where did your chips go??

Then you showed the picture. Now I finally found out what that extra piece of metal was put into those newer model for.

It's there to keep the chips off the element, if you forget to put the drawer in.

Bear

 


deltadude said:


> Yo daddyzaring,  while the smoke ring is a sign in a wood or charcoal smoker that the pitmaster did his job, the real test is how does the Q taste.  I have looked into the smoke ring when I first got my MES and achieved some inconsistent success, but finally realized it didn't matter if people saw a ring.  What I really appreciate is hearing lots of compliments on how my Q tastes.  Your MES is capable of producing some great tasting food, it has often been said its not the cooker but the cook that makes the difference, of course it helps having a good cooker and the MES measures up in most owners book.




I agree with Deltadude,

Smoke ring is all show.

Get a cheap tube of lipstick, or a non-toxic red marking pen.

"Just kidding!"

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2010)

Since getting the MES 40" I never worry about smoke ring, It doesn't affect the taste and I am not doing competition so Taste is all I worry about.

Also you might want to check out this thread on the upgrade to the chip box on the MES 30".

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98724/lack-of-smoke-upgrade-kit


----------

